# PS4 Update 1.75



## JBrax

With the release of 1.75 we now have 3D Blu-ray support. This is one of the features I've been waiting for and it probably should have been included at launch. Even if I prefer the regular version it's nice to now have the option of 3D. Another update is expected sometime in August that will enable many of the media features currently available on the PS3.


----------



## willis7469

JBrax said:


> With the release of 1.75 we now have 3D Blu-ray support. This is one of the features I've been waiting for and it probably should have been included at launch. Even if I prefer the regular version it's nice to now have the option of 3D. Another update is expected sometime in August that will enable many of the media features currently available on the PS3.


As amazing as ps4 is, I think the whole thing seemed like a cart before the horse situation. Waiting this long to give it features that ps3(which I use and love btw) already has is ridiculous. I feel frustration for you. It's a little insulting that electronics companies use the public for R&D, and won't even call us beta testers! I've been informed my ps4 upgrade(?) will wait for my ps3 to die. OK....


----------



## JBrax

I completely agree with you on all accounts. The PS3 is far superior to the PS4 as a media player and it's not even close. One of my pet peeves (OCD) and it drives me absolutely bonkers is when I load up a Blu-ray and my PS4 STILL doesn't show cover art! Having said all of that I don't regret my purchase because the games are much better on the PS4 and it is serviceable as a Blu-ray player. Not to mention it does load movies faster than my PS3 did.


----------



## Mike Edwards

yeah, it was a cart before the horse thing. both MS and Sony were DESPERATE to get the jump on each other and not have a situation like last gen where MS got a full year in advance on the market so they both released their systems without the software fully fleshed out. probably the only reason 3D was fast tracked was because MS just announced that they are FINALLY releasing 3D on the Xbox.


----------



## willis7469

I agree mike. It's too bad, cause everybody kinda loses. In the interest of not starting a flame war, i will simply add that this is precisely why I choose a certain phone maker over others. 
However, as jbrax said. Gaming on the ps4 is spectacular! If that weren't the case, I'd think sony would find themselves in a revolt!


----------



## JBrax

Mike Edwards said:


> yeah, it was a cart before the horse thing. both MS and Sony were DESPERATE to get the jump on each other and not have a situation like last gen where MS got a full year in advance on the market so they both released their systems without the software fully fleshed out. probably the only reason 3D was fast tracked was because MS just announced that they are FINALLY releasing 3D on the Xbox.


Yes I think MS releasing info of a soon to be released update for 3D compatibility forced Sony's hand. It was so sudden it makes me wonder if they could do everything with one giant update and call it done? Are we being given a bit at a time on purpose and if so why?


----------



## Ares

While the PS4 for gaming is great, the whole media side of things has been an utter disappointment in my view, it also seems like the updates do little to add extra functionality to the console.


----------



## JBrax

Ares said:


> While the PS4 for gaming is great the whole media side of things has been an utter disappointment in my view, it also seems like the updates do little to add extra functionality to the console.


I'm about done with system stability updates. Eagerly awaiting the August update because supposedly it will be a big one and close the gap with the PS3 on media features.


----------



## Ares

JBrax said:


> I'm about done with system stability updates. Eagerly awaiting the August update because supposedly it will be a big one and close the gap with the PS3 on media features.


I also hope that the August update will bring most if not all the media features that we take for granted on the PS3 because at this point in time I have been using the PS4 solely for gaming....wait using a gaming console just for gaming what is this the early 90's.


----------



## phillihp23

While its been a long wait it sure was a pleasure to see 3D listed in the Update description today when I installed 1.75


----------



## zibawal

JBrax said:


> With the release of 1.75 we now have 3D Blu-ray support. This is one of the features I've been waiting for and it probably should have been included at launch. Even if I prefer the regular version it's nice to now have the option of 3D. Another update is expected sometime in August that will enable many of the media features currently available on the PS3.


How about 4K ? Why sony played this game? They lost one buyer who went to Box1


----------



## phillihp23

Anyone know if the logitech remote adapter works on the PS4 yet?


----------



## JBrax

phillihp23 said:


> Anyone know if the logitech remote adapter works on the PS4 yet?


Haven't tried.


----------



## Ares

phillihp23 said:


> Anyone know if the logitech remote adapter works on the PS4 yet?


It doesn't and there hasn't been any word from logitech if they plan on making one for the PS4 either, also it appears that the PS3 adapter has been discontinued since they have came out with the  Harmony Ultimate.


----------



## phillihp23

According to their device support page they will update their products to work once PS4 turns its remote function on if it ever does...see logitech statement below.

Harmony is unable to control Sony PlayStation 4


PlayStation 4 does not accept commands from any remote control and as a result will not work with Harmony products.

The Harmony Team is excited about complete home control and will enable support once Sony enables support.

Want the latest update? We recommend following our support forum: Harmony and the Sony PlayStation 4.


----------

